
How to write amazing React Native applications with Apollo-react - gina650
https://blog.callstack.io/how-to-write-amazing-react-native-applications-with-apollo-react-4dabeec6b317#.9rlmdk2op
======
gina650
Had to share this because I just did a podcast with Scaphold.io the YC startup
working with GraphQL As A Service.

[https://soundcloud.com/user-925097294/mike-paris-founder-
of-...](https://soundcloud.com/user-925097294/mike-paris-founder-of-y-
combinator-backed-startup-scaphold-talks-on-building-great-startups)

